# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Eίναι κόκκινο λιποχρωμικό;

## koukoulis



----------


## xartaki

Πανεμορφο!!! Απ' τα πολυ λιγα που ξερω πρεπει να ειναι.

----------


## koras

μάλλον είναι ωραίο βάψιμο

----------


## jk21

χρηστο σε παρακαλω τροποποιησε το μηνυμα σου σε ελληνικα .τα greekenglish ειναι εκτος κανονων φορουμ και καποιες φορες δυσνοητα

----------


## koukoulis

Από εκεί που τον πήρα, μου είπαν ότι το πουλί δεν είναι βαμμένο. Βέβαια, ο ίδιος δεν του δίνω καμία χρωστική γιατί δε θά θελα να επιβαρυνθεί το συκώτι του. Εν τω μεταξύ με το καθημερινό μέσα - έξω, από το Δεκέμβρη, προφανώς πέρασε μια μίνι πτέρόρροια κι έχασε την ουρά του, η οποία πλέον έχει ξαναβγεί και είναι κάπως πιο ξασπρισμένη, όπως και γενικότερα έχει αρχίσει και χάνει το χρώμα του. Το ερώτημά μου έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με το ότι έχει πολλά, πολλά πούπουλα και με το ότι τα "φρύδια" του είναι έντονα, για αυτό αναρωτιέμαι για τη ράτσα του. Από το μαγαζί μου είχαν πει ότι είναι Ολλανδός, έπειτα ότι είναι Ιζαμπέλλα και συνεχίζω κι αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι κάποια ράτσα ή όχι.

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη όντως τα φρύδια του είναι έντονα και κάπως σαν να έχουν κομμάτι από σκουφί....επίσης στη βαση του ράμφους του βλέπω (αν δε κάνω λάθος)ένα φτερό που δεν έχω ξαναδεί.Μήπως έχει γονίδια κάποιας ράτσας σκουφάτου ή σγουρού καναρινιού?????
Αν θέλεις βάλε ολόκληρη φώτο του πουλιού να δούμε. 
Όσο για το Ολλανδός...ίσως είναι η καταγωγή του από εκεί γιατί τέτοια ράτσα δε ξέρω να υπάρχει.Φοράει μεταλλικό δαχτυλίδι που να δηλώνει τόπο καταγωγής και έτος γέννησης???????

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο χρωμα σε γκλοστερ αλλα εχει στοιχεια απο gloster  consort  ( χωρις σκουφι ) στο φρυδι (περα απο το εντονα buff φτερωμα )

----------


## koukoulis

> Γιάννη όντως τα φρύδια του είναι έντονα και κάπως σαν να έχουν κομμάτι από σκουφί....επίσης στη βαση του ράμφους του βλέπω (αν δε κάνω λάθος)ένα φτερό που δεν έχω ξαναδεί.Μήπως έχει γονίδια κάποιας ράτσας σκουφάτου ή σγουρού καναρινιού?????
> Αν θέλεις βάλε ολόκληρη φώτο του πουλιού να δούμε. 
> Όσο για το Ολλανδός...ίσως είναι η καταγωγή του από εκεί γιατί τέτοια ράτσα δε ξέρω να υπάρχει.Φοράει μεταλλικό δαχτυλίδι που να δηλώνει τόπο καταγωγής και έτος γέννησης???????


 Δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι. Θα προσπαθήσω να τον βγάλω ολόκληρο φωτογραφία και αν θα τα καταφερω θα την ανεβάσω

----------

